# 想用gentoo做无盘服务器,安装windows xp,有什么好的解决方案吗?

## puerjiang

现在GENTOO下面稳定的ISCSI TARGET是哪款?

3.2.1的内核里有了LIO,但没有相关的文档,不知道如何使用.

好像还要用到GPXE,

有做过的朋友给点文档.

谢谢

----------

## 93free

这个您还是下载网众的无盘系统吧，用slackware做的，挺快挺轻巧的，还开发了很完善的管理工具。

附送下载地址: http://www.shwglm.com/forum-17-1.html

----------

